

AT&T Sucks, and now it is ruining T-Mobile too. - NathanKP
http://www.experimentgarden.com/2011/07/at-sucks-and-now-it-is-ruining-t-mobile.html

======
kelnos
Wait, what? I didn't think the buyout had actually occurred yet. A quick
search on Google News doesn't turn anything up, just a bunch of (very recent)
articles about concerns about the proposed merger...

------
WettowelReactor
"5 gigabyte and 10 gigabyte unlimited plans" - how twisted our truth in
advertising laws to allow items like this to be marketed?

~~~
NathanKP
I guess technically it is unlimited because it never cuts off, it just
drastically reduces bandwidth after the 5 gigabyte or 10 gigabyte mark. Still,
you can't help but feel ripped off by the communication companies.

